# BOOM! Wearing a MANDATED mask outdoors is only for sheep (oops I meant "little" people...Here's proof you are a sheeple following orders.....



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

Uber & Lyft have mandated drivers to wear a mask during a ride, we are "little" people. If you are important, you don't have to wear one. How is this slowing the spread for the mask police who think masks are helpful?

Hate to say it. But you are a sheep and a "little" person.

https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...overnment-workers-from-strict-new-mask-order/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

There’s going to a boom in job openings for those city and federal workers soon once they get sick or die.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ok sock. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Last I checked , DC has / had the highest Murder rate in the US. Oh well...count those as covid too.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Last I checked , DC has / had the highest Murder rate in the US. Oh well...count those as covid too.


I thought that honor went to the other democrat run Chicago!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Do you realise that countries such as China are observing all of this country's in-fighting, squabbling and inability to unite to defeat the virus, and that they are _loving_ what they see? Other countries' economies are powering up again and starting to emerge from this crisis and will be leaving behind the sickly, virus-infested US.

I believe that the US' crippling of itself by its failure to curtail and emerge from this pandemic is going to be a key contributor to accelerating China's closing of the gap between it and the US in terms of economic dominance and influence in the world. It will also give Europe a large competitive advantage over the US - they are already emerging from lockdowns and restarting their economies while the US reaches new infection records daily and imposes new restrictions weekly.

Why give other countries a competitive boost? Why not defeat the virus and make oneself strong again to compete in the world? It makes no sense.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

Invisible said:


> There's going to a boom in job openings for those city and federal workers soon once they get sick or die.


All the important people laughing at your statement. They are important enough to not play along with the mask wearing ritual for the peaseants to be quiet, stay 6 ft apart from one another, treat each other as they are infected, and more importantly don't talk to each other (hint, they don't want us to realize they are looting the system).



The Gift of Fish said:


> Do you realise that countries such as China are observing all of this country's in-fighting, squabbling and inability to unite to defeat the virus, and that they are _loving_ what they see? Other countries' economies are powering up again and starting to emerge from this crisis and will be leaving behind the sickly, virus-infested US.
> 
> I believe that the US' crippling of itself by its failure to curtail and emerge from this pandemic is going to be a key contributor to accelerating China's closing of the gap between it and the US in terms of economic dominance and influence in the world. It will also give Europe a large competitive advantage over the US - they are already emerging from lockdowns and restarting their economies while the US reaches new infection records daily and imposes new restrictions weekly.
> 
> Why give other countries a competitive boost? Why not defeat the virus and make oneself strong again to compete in the world? It makes no sense.


we are on the verge of war with china for this wuhan virus. They are claiming territory in the south china sea that U.S. declares are neutral waters. Plus, we ordered China to close their consulate office in Houston a couple of days go. Yesterday China ordered U.S. to close its consulate in China.
China is far from laughing.



Invisible said:


> There's going to a boom in job openings for those city and federal workers soon once they get sick or die.


if this were truly a pandemic where masks could help, The elites would wear them whist telling us the peasants that they do not work! but in this scenario the elites FORCE masks on the little people, while they get exemptions from looking like a complete idiot, with a fabric or paper mask in 100 degree weather, that is useless against a virus.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DJCHIVES said:


> All the important people laughing at your statement. They are important enough to not play along with the mask wearing ritual for the peaseants to be quiet, stay 6 ft apart from one another, treat each other as they are infected, and more importantly don't talk to each other (hint, they don't want us to realize they are looting the system).
> 
> 
> we are on the verge of war with china for this wuhan virus. They are claiming territory in the south china sea that U.S. declares are neutral waters. Plus, we ordered China to close their consulate office in Houston a couple of days go. Yesterday China ordered U.S. to close its consulate in China.
> ...


Nobody said anything about China laughing, except you.

Yes, two consulates are closing and China and others are indeed contesting ownership of territories. However, neither is relevant to the point that the USA is handing over competitive economic advantage on a plate to its competitors and weakening its position by failing to recover from the pandemic. Simply giving it away, for no reason other than its own obstinance.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nobody said anything about China laughing, except you.


dam...so rough are you.
OK. China is NOT" loving what they see". They are also dealing with major flooding in Wuhan. Like I said, we are on the verge of war!

If we Nuke each other to dust, what will be the need for competitive advantage or disadvantage. That is the point.



SHalester said:


> ok sock. Hope you feel better soon.


you have to see that if masks really worked 1. there would not be a need for a mandate and 2. NO ONE WOULD BE EXEMPT


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> you have to see that if masks really worked


sock: masks do work anybody who says different is a noob. Now, if they said masks aren't 100%, THAT is a correct statement.

Your stmts, well you do try hard. but a sock is a sock.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DJCHIVES said:


> dam...so rough are you.
> OK. China is NOT" loving what they see". They are also dealing with major flooding in Wuhan. Like I said, we are on the verge of war!
> 
> If we Nuke each other to dust, what will be the need for competitive advantage or disadvantage. That is the point.


Your belief that we are on the brink of nuclear war with China is either amateur dramatics or the result of an extremely tenuous grasp of current international relations. Or perhaps both.

You also demonstrate a lack of focus, continually bringing irrelevant points into the discussion such as flooding, which has nothing to do with Covid-19.

Anyway, carry on advocating for your "freedom" and carry on railing against countermeasures against the virus. China and others would thank you.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> sock: masks do work anybody who says different is a noob. Now, if they said masks aren't 100%, THAT is a correct statement.
> 
> Your stmts, well you do try hard. but a sock is a sock.


can you post proof that masks work? or are you just another empty suit. because we all know, and empty suit is simply an empty suit.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

There's an ignorant moron born every minute.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> or are you just another empty suit.


for tone, balance and accuracy I haven't worn a suit since my last cruise formal night.

As to your question: why waste time with an obvious sock? Troll on.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> There's an ignorant moron born every minute.


agreed. now look at your avatar.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This article also makes the point that the American Covid-19 response disaster could mark the end of US exceptionalism and a further shift in the balance of world power:

https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/articl...-ordre-mondial-a-reinventer_6038253_3232.html


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

DJCHIVES said:


> agreed. now look at your avatar.


I was referring to you :wink:


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy I haven't worn a suit since my last cruise formal night.
> 
> As to your question: why waste time with an obvious sock? Troll on.


to be fair and balanced, I;m a beach bum. I haven't worn socks in decades.
as to you belief in your goverment slavemaster totally your choice. I knew an empty suit could not post any supporting documents, because well, an empty suit is just an empty suit. Oh yea, I started this thread, the person who doesnt know he's the troll IS the troll. Now leave my thread...troll!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Do you realise that countries such as China are observing all of this country's in-fighting, squabbling and inability to unite to defeat the virus, and that they are _loving_ what they see? Other countries' economies are powering up again and starting to emerge from this crisis and will be leaving behind the sickly, virus-infested US.
> 
> I believe that the US' crippling of itself by its failure to curtail and emerge from this pandemic is going to be a key contributor to accelerating China's closing of the gap between it and the US in terms of economic dominance and influence in the world. It will also give Europe a large competitive advantage over the US - they are already emerging from lockdowns and restarting their economies while the US reaches new infection records daily and imposes new restrictions weekly.
> 
> Why give other countries a competitive boost? Why not defeat the virus and make oneself strong again to compete in the world? It makes no sense.


The rest of the world is observing us, and ridiculing us.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This article also makes the point that the American Covid-19 response disaster could mark the end of US exceptionalism and a further shift in the balance of world power:
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/articl...-ordre-mondial-a-reinventer_6038253_3232.html


America is done! It's over. The economy is collapsing right before our eyes. The dollar is close to not being the reserve currency any longer and that will turn us into third world over night. China, Russia, Iran could easily set off an EMP that will fry our electrical grid which means no electricity.
It is perhaps China's turn to rule. America is a failed state. and this happened way before covid.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm still wondering how many of the maskholes and Trumpists we see on here everyday are workers of a Russian troll farm.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DJCHIVES said:


> All the important people laughing at your statement. They are important enough to not play along with the mask wearing ritual for the peaseants to be quiet, stay 6 ft apart from one another, treat each other as they are infected, and more importantly don't talk to each other (hint, they don't want us to realize they are looting the system).
> 
> 
> we are on the verge of war with china for this wuhan virus. They are claiming territory in the south china sea that U.S. declares are neutral waters. Plus, we ordered China to close their consulate office in Houston a couple of days go. Yesterday China ordered U.S. to close its consulate in China.
> ...


I guess you're like this banana.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DJCHIVES said:


> America is done! It's over. The economy is collapsing right before our eyes. The dollar is close to not being the reserve currency any longer and that will turn us into third world over night. China, Russia, Iran could easily set off an EMP that will fry our electrical grid which means no electricity.
> It is perhaps China's turn to rule. America is a failed state. and this happened way before covid.


There was some doubt before about your earlier post, but there's no doubting the amateur dramatics of this latest post.


----------



## 10Expedia (Jul 23, 2020)

DJCHIVES said:


> *America is done! It's over. America is a failed state, Allāhu ʾakbaru‼.....*


.......said the Taxi &#128662; driver &#129315;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Lookup OP's other posts. Same brand of ignorance.
Either an ignorant moron in America, or a Russian troll farm.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> Now leave my thread


Your thread? Another indication you are a sock. Please post one article for a well known medical professional who has an opinion like yours. We will wait. 
Please post one article from a current county medical officer who has your opinion. We will wait.
Troll needs to do better.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I guess you're like this banana.
> View attachment 490779


Damn... I was going to go grab one of the Gala apples in my fridge, but now I'm craving an apple instead.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I'm still wondering how many of the maskholes and Trumpists we see on here everyday are workers of a Russian troll farm.


Sadly there are so many real people living in the US who share his warped perspective.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

DJCHIVES said:


> Uber & Lyft have mandated drivers to wear a mask during a ride, we are "little" people. If you are important, you don't have to wear one. How is this slowing the spread for the mask police who think masks are helpful?
> 
> Hate to say it. But you are a sheep and a "little" person.
> 
> https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...overnment-workers-from-strict-new-mask-order/


Oh. Look who is an idiot!
The AntiMask people are the real snowflakes and sheeple for believing all the bad science and nonsense out there so they can whine and cry.
Meanwhile, they might kill someones grandma.

I agree on one thing, however, if it is outside, and physical distancing is possible, the mask is not needed in 99% of outdoor situations.
Indoors, that should be 100% at this point, particularly in super-HOT spots for COVID-19 like Florida, Texas and California.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Your thread? Another indication you are a sock. Please post one article for a well known medical professional who has an opinion like yours. We will wait.
> Please post one article from a current county medical officer who has your opinion. We will wait.
> Troll needs to do better.


You do realize there are lots of quotes from Doctor Donald Trump MD?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Doctor Donald Trump MD?


the same doc that allowed Trump to dictate the his health status. That one?     :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I agree on one thing, however, if it is outside, and physical distancing is possible, the mask is not needed in 99% of outdoor situations.
> Indoors, that should be 100% at this point, particularly in super-HOT spots for COVID-19 like Florida, Texas and California.


Being at risk myself, plus having a brother and nephew who both have a hereditary blood disorder that necessitated the removal of their spleens, I'd "prefer" to see masks outdoors too-- but that's a different story. I keep mine on. :smiles:



SHalester said:


> the same doc that allowed Trump to dictate the his health status. That one?     :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


I wonder if any of that doctor's words would have surfaced at all, Trumpfart's medical check up seems to have been more of a "grade yourself" self-assessment! :roflmao::roflmao:

I decided to have a banana after all.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There was some doubt before about your earlier post, but there's no doubting the amateur dramatics of this latest post.


Out shopping earlier and now retail stores are asking we use credit or debit cards or use "exact" change due to national coin shortage. Soon if something costs 1.50 and you don't pay with credit or debit, you will have to pay $2 if you don't have .50 because they certainly won't sell it at a loss. Cash cam harbor the GOVID (did i say GOV ID?) OOps, I meant COVID, so cash is out. gold, silver and/or bitcoin.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Oh. Look who is an idiot!
> The AntiMask people are the real snowflakes and sheeple for believing all the bad science and nonsense out there so they can whine and cry.
> Meanwhile, they might kill someones grandma.
> 
> ...


Since you are pro mask, how do explain 2 Florida counties now urging people to wear masks INSIDE YOUR HOME! sound familiar? first we were "urged" to wear a face covering now its becoming mandatory.
Look who's the real idiot.
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...a-mayors-urge-residents-to-wear-masks-at-homethe pro-maskers will follow and obey. this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Time to add to my carefully curated collection of ignorees.
I wonder if in 25 years I can sell them as antiques on eBay.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I was referring to you :wink:


really? look at your avatar again.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

DJCHIVES said:


> Out shopping earlier and now retail stores are asking we use credit or debit cards or use "exact" change due to national coin shortage. Soon if something costs 1.50 and you don't pay with credit or debit, you will have to pay $2 if you don't have .50 because they certainly won't sell it at a loss. Cash cam harbor the GOVID (did i say GOV ID?) OOps, I meant COVID, so cash is out. gold, silver and/or bitcoin.
> 
> 
> Since you are pro mask, how do explain 2 Florida counties now urging people to wear masks INSIDE YOUR HOME! sound familiar? first we were "urged" to wear a face covering now its becoming mandatory.
> ...


This bears the whiff of someone who invents issues for himself to rage against. There are basic issues with even the most minimal social Contract, and are likely a raging narcissist to boot. I hope we never meet in real life. You are the very definition of A SNOWFLAKE (Of which you likely rail about all day. ). I realize that the human experience takes all kinds, but you are an outlier and not in a good way. Carry on.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I have just 5 words to add:
(ignore the 6th and 7th!)


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This bears the whiff of someone who invents issues for himself to rage against. There are basic issues with even the most minimal social Contract, and are likely a raging narcissist to boot. I hope we never meet in real life. You are the very definition of A SNOWFLAKE (Of which you likely rail about all day. ). I realize that the human experience takes all kinds, but you are an outlier and not in a good way. Carry on.


you are okay with Governments mandating masks, implementing fines, now urging people to wear masks inside their own homes, while EXEMPTING THEMSELVES?
When we look up the word "sheep" do we see a picture of you?
Why would i ever want to meet a sheep? I slaughter sheep!

That's what Lions do!


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Do you realise that countries such as China are observing all of this country's in-fighting, squabbling and inability to unite to defeat the virus, and that they are _loving_ what they see? Other countries' economies are powering up again and starting to emerge from this crisis and will be leaving behind the sickly, virus-infested US.
> 
> I believe that the US' crippling of itself by its failure to curtail and emerge from this pandemic is going to be a key contributor to accelerating China's closing of the gap between it and the US in terms of economic dominance and influence in the world. It will also give Europe a large competitive advantage over the US - they are already emerging from lockdowns and restarting their economies while the US reaches new infection records daily and imposes new restrictions weekly.
> 
> Why give other countries a competitive boost? Why not defeat the virus and make oneself strong again to compete in the world? It makes no sense.


What you say ???
Make America Strong???

HOW DARE YOU !!!!!


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> What you say ???
> Make America Strong???
> 
> HOW DARE YOU !!!!!


No one told her, this is the result of globalism. All masks, infected test kits, medicine....all made in china!

The only think we are good at making in America, is making middle class Americans poor Americans in the name of "profits" and shipping all our jobs overseas and giving welfare benefits to illegals.
Thank You Democrats!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DJCHIVES said:


> Out shopping earlier and now retail stores are asking we use credit or debit cards or use "exact" change due to national coin shortage. Soon if something costs 1.50 and you don't pay with credit or debit, you will have to pay $2 if you don't have .50 because they certainly won't sell it at a loss.


Times change. Technology changes. Centuries ago people had to carry currency around in the form of heavy gold and silver coins. Then paper money and small non-precious coins replaced them. Now electronic payments are taking over from cash, and have been since long before Covid-19. So.... use your debit card. Deal with it. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

DJCHIVES said:


> America is done! It's over


I really really hope so!:laugh:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> When we look up the word "sheep" do we see a picture of you?
> Why would i ever want to meet a sheep? I slaughter sheep!
> That's what Lions do!


Do most lions spend a lot of time explaining to their prospective prey how not to get eaten? Because bears don't do that.

Also don't you have to meat your prey to eat them? Bear likes to meat his prey. There aren't any sheep in the swamp, but raccoons, rabbits, and possums are tasty. And the occasional pax. Bear likes to meat pax!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

One Star said:


> I really really hope so!:laugh:


Perhaps you will enjoy the coming famine when countries in Europe and North America suffer from economic disaster and the election of new communist leaders.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/ant...-masks-because-medical-conditions-2020-5?op=1


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> View attachment 490838
> 
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ant...-masks-because-medical-conditions-2020-5?op=1


I'm sure most of them have Karenitis.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I'm sure most of them have Karenitis.


Wouldn't it also be Kenitis, too? I see plenty of men who refuse to wear a mask.

It's selfishness, ignorance and arrogance of the people who refuse to wear a mask. Imagine how bad fall and winter will be.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Perhaps you will enjoy the coming famine when countries in Europe and North America suffer from economic disaster and the election of new communist leaders.


 &#129300; Elections are not a feature of communism.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> &#129300; Elections are not a feature of communism.


Tell me this isn't so! How could this be, comrade?

They told me they had elections!
... in the Democratic People's Republic of Korea

You can't be telling me a Democratic People's Republic could be anything but Democratic. That would be absurd!

Proof of Democracy:

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/07/local-elections-north-korea-bring-change-150718180133222.html


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Wouldn't it also be Kenitis, too? I see plenty of men who refuse to wear a mask.
> 
> It's selfishness, ignorance and arrogance of the people who refuse to wear a mask. Imagine how bad fall and winter will be.


You're right. Either Karenitis plus Kenitis, or needs a gender-less diagnosis name!

Yes on all 3 of those personal attributes with maskholes. And I worry about fall/winter for myself in general, now I'm really scared.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> &#129300; Elections are not a feature of communism.


You misunderstand, they love elections! Gives them a long list of people to execute for not choosimg the person they told them too.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

One Star said:


> I really really hope so!:laugh:


Ya know, millions of Venezuelans said that exact same thing.......now they are going hungry and in dire straits

wonder what they'll hope for next?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Tell me this isn't so! How could this be, comrade?
> 
> They told me they had elections!


Not everything that is told to you will be true. Remember when your mom and pop told you about Santa Claus? The Tooth Fairy?

Not true, either.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I, for one, count myself a raving anti-masquer and will be attending no parties, balls, cotillions, or rumbles for the foreseeable future.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

DJCHIVES said:


> Uber & Lyft have mandated drivers to wear a mask during a ride, we are "little" people. If you are important, you don't have to wear one. How is this slowing the spread for the mask police who think masks are helpful?
> 
> Hate to say it. But you are a sheep and a "little" person.
> 
> https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...overnment-workers-from-strict-new-mask-order/


The sheep with inherit the earth once everyone else dies.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> You misunderstand, they love elections! Gives them a long list of people to execute for not choosimg the person they told them too.


&#129318;‍♂


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I will admit I was totally for people having a choice to wear a mask or not to their discretion. 

After seeing the masses completely ignore social distancing without PPE for weeks, I've backpeddled heavily. 

We absolutely need mask requirements federally. People can't be trusted to have any common sense.

PEOPLE JUST PUT ON THE FKING MASK 😷 DAMN


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And I worry about fall/winter for myself in general, now I'm really scared.


I know you & some of your family are immunocompromised, so just keep doing what you've been doing. I wasn't trying to scare you. I'm stocking up on food & supplies, so I won't have to go to stores much then. I'm in a cold winter state, and our winters are long.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

DJCHIVES said:


> Thank You Democrats!


Why are the anti-mask dingalings all on the right?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Why are the anti-mask dingalings all on the right?


Education. Poor education. Lack of empathy. Proneness to order and simplification. Hence conspiracy theories which boil an infinitely complex world into ... All the dots are Connected ... And finally a lack of any subtle or complex sense of humour.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> Since you are pro mask, how do explain 2 Florida counties now urging people to wear masks INSIDE YOUR HOME! sound familiar? first we were "urged" to wear a face covering now its becoming mandatory.
> Look who's the real idiot.
> https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...a-mayors-urge-residents-to-wear-masks-at-home the pro-maskers will follow and obey. this is getting ridiculous.


The article says that they are encouraging families living in multi-generational households (which are plentiful in Miami) to wear masks to help reduce transmission between young and old family members. It's not a requirement, and the guidance makes sense.

Of course, last time I tried to have a reasonable debate with you, you attacked me until the thread got edited and shut down.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

DJCHIVES said:


> Since you are pro mask, how do explain 2 Florida counties now urging people to wear masks INSIDE YOUR HOME! sound familiar? first we were "urged" to wear a face covering now its becoming mandatory.
> Look who's the real idiot.
> pro-maskers will follow and obey. this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Why are the anti-mask dingalings all on the right?


Anti-maskers, anti-coviders, Trumpets, Republican'ts, fascists, flat-earthers-- they all seem to be on the same side of the spectrum.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I will admit I was totally for people having a choice to wear a mask or not to their discretion.
> 
> After seeing the masses completely ignore social distancing without PPE for weeks, I've backpeddled heavily.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess the brainwashing is complete.

The problem is, wearing a mask has become a substitute for social distancing, and other preventative measures.
We don't hear much on social distancing anymore, and barely about washing hands, and nothing about gloves.
It's all masks, masks, masks, all the time, even when there is no science behind it.
Making them mandatory has made matters worse.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, I guess the brainwashing is complete.
> 
> The problem is, wearing a mask has become a substitute for social distancing, and other preventative measures.
> We don't hear much on social distancing anymore, and barely about washing hands, and nothing about gloves.
> ...


&#129335;‍♂ maybe you should get a mask designed to stop droplets and bacteria.

This is the one I use










It actually specifies its ability to contain droplets that in turn is the carrier of Covid 19.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, I guess the brainwashing is complete.
> 
> The problem is, wearing a mask has become a substitute for social distancing, and other preventative measures.
> We don't hear much on social distancing anymore, and barely about washing hands, and nothing about gloves.
> ...


Outside of medical settings, wearing a mask of any type is PRIMARILY meant to protect OTHERS from whatever particles are exhaled by the person wearing it, because anyone can be an asymptomatic silent carrier of the virus.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sock: masks do work anybody who says different is a noob. Now, if they said masks aren't 100%, THAT is a correct statement.
> 
> Your stmts, well you do try hard. but a sock is a sock.


It could be a clean sock, dirty sock, or unpaired sock too... just sayin'.... &#128514;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> maybe you should get a mask designed to stop droplets and bacteria.
> 
> This is the one I use
> 
> It actually specifies its ability to contain droplets that in turn is the carrier of Covid 19.


If you feel protected, that's great.
Science says otherwise.


Mash Ghasem said:


> Outside of medical settings, wearing a mask of any type is PRIMARILY meant to protect OTHERS from whatever particles are exhaled by the person wearing it, because anyone can be an asymptomatic silent carrier of the virus.


Tell it to "America's doctor"


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

You are simply uneducated or intentionally getting a kick out of this drivel.

I can send you proof. Not sure why you have a hard time understanding the basics here.

what kind of proof do you want other than scientific?

I don’t want to shame or put anyone down, but if the issue is proof, that’s really simple to solve. Pm me and I can send you enough proof for a human to understand the most basic simple facts about what masks have to do with viruses.

( the article about federal employees not wearing them. They better not get within six feet of my family members or I will open fire. Come what may.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Masks work, probably. 😷

Socks work, for sure. 🧦


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> Uber & Lyft have mandated drivers to wear a mask during a ride, we are "little" people. If you are important, you don't have to wear one. How is this slowing the spread for the mask police who think masks are helpful?
> 
> Hate to say it. But you are a sheep and a "little" person.
> 
> https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...overnment-workers-from-strict-new-mask-order/


Stupid people say stupid things.



waldowainthrop said:


> Masks work, probably. &#128567;
> 
> Socks work, for sure. &#129510;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If you feel protected, that's great.
> Science says otherwise.
> 
> Tell it to "America's doctor"
> View attachment 490961


No actually my mask doesn't make me feel safe. All the doctors are saying wear a mask at this point, most of the politicians too.

It helps slow the spread, we don't need to shutdown again. If we stay at our current pace we will.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

DJCHIVES said:


> No one told her, this is the result of globalism. All masks, infected test kits, medicine....all made in china!
> 
> The only think we are good at making in America, is making middle class Americans poor Americans in the name of "profits" and shipping all our jobs overseas and giving welfare benefits to illegals.
> Thank You Democrats!


And a lot of people have failed there home work assignment. Which falls under We The People. Oh sorry I mis spelled that.

Telling me I have to wear a mask inside my own home is crossing the line. I have no problem in a confind space.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And a lot of people have failed there home work assignment. Which falls under We The People. Oh sorry I mis spelled that.
> 
> Telling me I have to wear a mask inside my own home is crossing the line.












DUDE!

And I mean that seriously.

You need to lay off the Absinthe.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey, thanks for reminding me,... That Josh Gates drink is pretty good. Think I'll go make one.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Telling me I have to wear a mask inside my own home is crossing the line. 
[/QUOTE]

Who said that? I heard that on One America News, could not verify! Nobody has said to wear &#128567; mask at home in bed with your partner, or at home with your kids! 
come on now! Fake News?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I wear my mask when I sleep. I replace my mask four times per day. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope


I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Telling me I have to wear a mask inside my own home is crossing the line.


Who said that? I heard that on One America News, could not verify! Nobody has said to wear &#128567; mask at home in bed with your partner, or at home with your kids!
come on now! Fake News?
[/QUOTE]
Nope , some official in TX and now FL.

I can see it here cause there are 2 or 3 mexican families in 1 house.

It was on banned.video last week or 2.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> America is done! It's over. The economy is collapsing right before our eyes. The dollar is close to not being the reserve currency any longer and that will turn us into third world over night. China, Russia, Iran could easily set off an EMP that will fry our electrical grid which means no electricity.
> It is perhaps China's turn to rule. America is a failed state. and this happened way before covid.


This is why I can't move out to the desert. Everyone spends too much time in the sun and eventually 
fries a chip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

*Texas: Mask-Up Inside Homes, and Masks Until Dec 31st*
July 10th
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f08b...anned.video/watch?id=5f08be91672706002f4bf325


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks. I see, he is recommending due to multigenerational households and people going back to work and all the spread happening. Even so called Communist California wouldn’t mandate such a thing. But it’s fair to recommend to multigenerational homes or when people have gramma staying for a while.

(link you sent made me think of my Lizard 🦎 hunting days and Mr Ick!)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It could be a clean sock, dirty sock, or unpaired sock too... just sayin'.... &#128514;


But I think it's a sock with holes.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya here in CA I first thought are they not being racist saying the Mexicans and then Filipino's are the highest rate infected. But when you live on top of each other, ok then , it's not.

Plus the Mexicans are the Majority in So Cal now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, I guess the brainwashing is complete.
> 
> The problem is, wearing a mask has become a substitute for social distancing, and other preventative measures.
> We don't hear much on social distancing anymore, and barely about washing hands, and nothing about gloves.
> ...


Pssst. Hey, you. Over here..... I'm going to tell you a secret. Just between you and me. Don't tell anyone. You know those warnings on gas station air lines that say "NOT for inflating bicycle tyres or inflatable toys" Well, I do that all the time. I took my bicycle tyres up to 55psi just last week. I guess I like living on the edge. And those warnings on coffee cups that "Contents are hot!". I ignore those suckers and take a sip anyway.

Those warnings are on products because this is sue-crazy US of A, and companies don't want to get sued. I have inflated bike tyres with air lines, drank hot coffee and been in places containing substances known to the State of California to cause cancer, and yet I am still here.

So, that warning that the masks do not prevent the spread of Covid-19? A corporate lawyer wrote that, not an epidemiologist.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Nope
> 
> Who said that? I heard that on One America News, could not verify! Nobody has said to wear &#128567; mask at home in bed with your partner, or at home with your kids!
> come on now! Fake News?


Nope , some official in TX and now FL.

I can see it here cause there are 2 or 3 mexican families in 1 house.

It was on banned.video last week or 2.
[/QUOTE]
CONGRATULATIONS! You have earned the first official Sheeple award. No one follows the herd better and faster than you.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Tell it to "America's doctor"
> View attachment 490961


That's on him. It DOES NOT invalidate the principle of what I said above. Put your ****ing mask on instead of arguing like a foolish child with random excuses.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Do you realise that countries such as China are observing all of this country's in-fighting, squabbling and inability to unite to defeat the virus, and that they are _loving_ what they see? Other countries' economies are powering up again and starting to emerge from this crisis and will be leaving behind the sickly, virus-infested US.
> 
> I believe that the US' crippling of itself by its failure to curtail and emerge from this pandemic is going to be a key contributor to accelerating China's closing of the gap between it and the US in terms of economic dominance and influence in the world. It will also give Europe a large competitive advantage over the US - they are already emerging from lockdowns and restarting their economies while the US reaches new infection records daily and imposes new restrictions weekly.
> 
> Why give other countries a competitive boost? Why not defeat the virus and make oneself strong again to compete in the world? It makes no sense.


This country is definitely divided between the moronic and those who believe in science.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> This country is definitely divided between the moronic and those who believe in science.


It's certainly a country of contrasts. There are some incredibly bright and able people, but also many who look and sound like they just walked off the set of Deliverance.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's certainly a country of contrasts. There are some incredibly bright and able people, but also *many who look and sound like they just walked off the set of Deliverance.*


&#129315;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The loudest are usually the opinions of one extreme or the other. What they have in common is they want to dictate what others do.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> That's on him. It DOES NOT invalidate the principle of what I said above. Put your @@@@ing mask on instead of arguing like a foolish child with random excuses.


Well, wait a minute.
Fauci gets a pass?
That's on him???
Based on your belief, THAT is not on him, as the mask does not protect him, but instead "supposed" to protect infecting others.


Mash Ghasem said:


> Put your @@@@ing mask on


This is the point.
It's the mask nazis like you, that get so angry and want to force people to wear a mask.
The focus on masks is blinding you and others, and is being used as a substitute for other mitigating measures.
Many do not practice social distancing with the belief that wearing a mask is protecting them.
It is a false sense of security.
You're belief is based in fear and feelings, (or agenda), but not in science.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

DJCHIVES said:


> Uber & Lyft have mandated drivers to wear a mask during a ride, we are "little" people. If you are important, you don't have to wear one. How is this slowing the spread for the mask police who think masks are helpful?
> 
> Hate to say it. But you are a sheep and a "little" person.
> 
> https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...overnment-workers-from-strict-new-mask-order/


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, wait a minute.
> Fauci gets a pass?
> That's on him???
> Based on your belief, THAT is not on him, as the mask does not protect him, but instead "supposed" to protect infecting others.
> ...


No, he does not get a pass. It's on him, meaning it's his mistake: he ****ed up by lowering his mask in that photo.

The mask's PRIMARY purpose is still to protect others, as I explained earlier, as so many others continue to try and explain.

But you and other morons like you are too uneducated and too ignorant to see facts. Instead you arrogantly argue against facts with random bullshit, and by doing so you put others at risk of disease-- if not ultimately death.

So pull the selfish stick out of your ass and pay attention to what's going on in the entire world.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, wait a minute.
> Fauci gets a pass?
> That's on him???
> Based on your belief, THAT is not on him, as the mask does not protect him, but instead "supposed" to protect infecting others.
> ...


I can second the social distancing. It's what changed my views on the mask.

If people were constantly social distancing and only putting on a mask when in rare gatherings all this wouldn't be an issue.

What I'm currently seeing in my area is all sense of social distancing throw out the window and no mask or any other ppe.

I actually hate to be for mask enforcement but people aren't following any scientific guidelines deemed necessary by the CDC.

I also believe we need to re-close all forms of dining in, especially bars.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> But you and other morons like you are too uneducated and too ignorant to see facts.


LOL. Name calling? I guess you have nothing more to add.

You have been thoroughly brainwashed. You really have it bad.

BTW, I understand the concept of the mask, but I also understand the truth, and it's not where you get your information, like CNN and Main Stream Media apparently.
You keep calling your beliefs, "facts". LOL
I get my information from ALL sources, not just the ones that I agree with or fit an agenda, like you do.

Your irrational fears of the virus and feeling of helplessness drives you to blame and put the burden of personal responsibility on other people. I would call YOU selfish.
I would never expect or even worse, demand this from you.
Especially from a virus with a 99% chance of survival.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If people were constantly social distancing and only putting on a mask when in rare gatherings all this wouldn't be an issue.


It would still be an issue because it's more about control, rather than safety.

Social distancing is harder to enforce, so wearing face covering is picked because it's easier to enforce.
It has nothing to do with safety or science.

And you want to close down dining? Seems arbitrary.
Meanwhile protesters/rioters are acting as super-spreaders that nobody wants to mention.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You have been thoroughly brainwashed.


Just curious: you enter a casino or a business on the front doors says no mask, no entry. What do you do?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> BTW, I understand the concept of the mask, but I also understand the truth, and it's not where you get your information, like CNN and Main Stream Media apparently.


And what are your sources? Info Wars doesn't count.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Your irrational fears of the virus and feeling of helplessness drives you to blame and put the burden of personal responsibility on other people. I would call YOU selfish.


During a public health crisis, we *all *have a responsibility to *each other. *The only way this gets under control is if we all comply with masks, social distancing, hand washing, etc. American attitudes are focused more on individualism than collectivism, which is normally fine, but dangerous during a public health crisis where we all need to be responsible to each other.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Especially from a virus with a 99% chance of survival.


The survival rate is far lower for vulnerable groups. And a lot of survivors are left with permanent lung damage. The average survival rate doesn't tell the whole story.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Meanwhile protesters/rioters are acting as super-spreaders that nobody wants to mention.


There's been plenty of discussion about that.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> And what are your sources? Info Wars doesn't count.
> 
> During a public health crisis, we *all *have a responsibility to *each other. *The only way this gets under control is if we all comply with masks, social distancing, hand washing, etc. American attitudes are focused more on individualism than collectivism, which is normally fine, but dangerous during a public health crisis where we all need to be responsible to each other.
> 
> ...


Vascular damage as well. It is a nasty little virus.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> sock: masks do work anybody who says different is a noob. Now, if they said masks aren't 100%, THAT is a correct statement.
> 
> Your stmts, well you do try hard. but a sock is a sock.


*Florida surpasses New York to become the state with the second highest number of coronavirus cases.

Florida has reported 414,511 cases since the pandemic's start, above New York's 411,200, according to state health agencies. *


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> The only way this gets under control is if we all comply with masks


Hi ariel.
I see they got to you too. :frown:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Hi ariel.
> I see they got to you too. :frown:
> 
> View attachment 491235


I believe in science. The science says that masks help reduce transmission, when combined with social distancing and frequent handwashing. So, yes, we should all be doing those things if we want to get COVID under control, like other countries have managed to do.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I can second the social distancing. It's what changed my views on the mask.
> 
> If people were constantly social distancing and only putting on a mask when in rare gatherings all this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> ...


Agree with you. Bars here are a big problem. That's why our cases are up 37% from 2 wks ago. Today before heading back up north, I passed a Harley retail shop. They were having some event with tons of bikers parked on the road, a stage with a band and people right next to each other in a crowd. Doesn't make sense!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I believe in science. The science says that masks help reduce transmission, when combined with social distancing and frequent handwashing. So, yes, we should all be doing those things if we want to get COVID under control, like other countries have managed to do.


Which science?
For every scientist you find, I can find 2 that says differently.
Plus, you may be missing the point of my posts.

What you said is sensible, but asking us to do "all those things" is not the same as forcing us to wear a mask or as alarmist
Mash Ghasem so 'eloquently' put it, "Put your @@@@ing mask on". Mask Mask Mask!!
Mandatory masks is reducing the practice of other and better mitigating measures.
I see you didn't include wearing gloves in your list, as that was at one time, one of the top measures of preventing Covid and sure death and that too, was backed by "science".

Besides aren't you the same ariel that OFTEN posts paxhole this and paxhole that, and it a strong advocate and practicer of shuffling? Now suddenly, the voice of humanity and '#weareinthistogether'?
You're funny.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Agree with you. Bars here are a big problem. That's why our cases are up 37% from 2 wks ago. Today before heading back up north, I passed a Harley retail shop. They were having some event with tons of bikers parked on the road, a stage with a band and people right next to each other in a crowd. Doesn't make sense!


Those Harley guys are WAY smarter than the Chicken Littles. By a long shot.

People are so easy to scare. Most would probably die in days if a REAL crisis ever arrives.
Once a VIRUS enters a population, it naturally spreads. I don't care what virus we're talking about. Some spread easier.
so in time, wouldn't we EXPECT the number of cases to jump rapidly? Like DUH.

Smart people look at the actual DEATH RATE which is STILL around 1 percent and possibly LESS.
So if everyone in the US ultimately gets the virus, up to 1 percent "COULD" (but not necessarily will) die.

You haven't figured it out, but you're more likely to die of a lightning strike !

It seems many less than bright people mistakenly think that *testing positive = death.*
What scary little lemmings.
Someone smart is going to capitalize on this and make a fortune exploiting weak minded people.

Oh, and those "scary" numbers of deaths.........as many as HALF were not from covid19 at all.
But hey, stay terrified, I have a bridge to sell you.

This virus (COMPARED to other real pandemics throughout History) is a total NOTHING BURGER.
It's very likely you already had it....and didn't notice.

You've been played, suckah !

*BOO !!*


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Just curious: you enter a casino or a business on the front doors says no mask, no entry. What do you do?


If I decide to patronize a private business, that implemented a rule, I would follow it, even if the rule seems pointless or stupid.
It IS their business after all.
Or I could very well take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Agree with you. Bars here are a big problem.


We are? That's kind of unfair. We don't eat that many hum ... oh wait, you typed bar. Stupid text to voice app bear has to use because bear can't read


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> What you said is sensible, but asking us to do "all those things" is not the same as forcing us to wear a mask or as alarmist
> Mash Ghasem so 'eloquently' put it, "Put your @@@@ing mask on".


@Mash Ghasem has a very good reason to freak out about people not wearing masks. His life and that of this family are at risk.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Mandatory masks is reducing the practice of other and better mediation measures.


I do agree on this point. I think the masks make people too comfortable and social distancing has slid to the back burner. Reopening has a lot to do with that because more people are together again. But mask use does help when social distancing isn't possible, because a lot of times it isn't. For example, in the elevator of an apartment.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I see you didn't include wearing gloves in your list, as that was at one time, one of the top measures of preventing Covid and sure death and that too, was backed by "science".


Science changes as the data changes. That's what's so interesting about it. Everything is subject to change as we learn more.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Besides aren't you the same ariel that OFTEN posts paxhole this and paxhole that, and it a strong advocate and practicer of shuffling? Now suddenly, the voice of humanity and '#weareinthistogether'?
> You're funny.


I never claimed to be the voice of humanity. I'm just saying, matter-of-fact, we could get COVID under control in the US if everyone wore masks in public spaces, practiced social distancing when possible, and washed their hands frequently.

Just because I've complained about paxholes doesn't mean I want them or their parents or grandparents, or anyone for that matter, to get seriously sick or die.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> You haven't figured it out, but you're more likely to die of a lightning strike !


No.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> No.


Ok....that was a slight stretch.......I was making a point.

But you ARE more likely to be killed in a motor vehicle accident
*WAY WAY WAY WAY MORE. Like 10 times more likely to die in a car accident.*

Source
asirt.org

Put down the keys !!!!
Step away from the FAR more deadly than covid19 automobile !!

I mean, what fool would drive a car if it's magnitudes more likely to kill you than covid19 ???
Aren't you already quaking in your boots over the virus?
And even worse, if you drive for a living, you are in the higher risk group of those.

If you get in a car or any vehicle, worrying about covid19 is just laughable.
Sweet Jesus people are sheeple


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> But you ARE more likely to be killed in a motor vehicle accident
> *WAY WAY WAY WAY MORE*


Even at a 50% discount, that's 70k dead humans from COVID (in the US) this year, vs. an annual 40k-ish from car crashes. And the year ain't over yet.

Lifetime, sure auto crashes will win.

Meanwhile, about 10% of the bear population is "harvested" every year by hunters


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have been in one car accident in the last year. I have had one coronavirus in the last year. I didn’t die from either but I’d drive another 40,000 miles before I stop practicing some form of social distancing, when practicable.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Meanwhile, about 10% of the bear population is "harvested" every year by hunters


Not on my watch !!



Jon Stoppable said:


> Even at a 50% discount, that's 70k dead humans from COVID (in the US) this year, vs. an annual 40k-ish from car crashes. And the year ain't over yet.
> 
> Lifetime, sure auto crashes will win.
> 
> Meanwhile, about 10% of the bear population is "harvested" every year by hunters


The annual flu death rate has been as high as 60,000 in one year.
There are 340,000,000 people in the USA. of those roughly 70,000 have died exclusively of covid19.
Do you realize how small 70,000 is compared to 320,000,000 ?

Do you have ANY CLUE the damage done to the economy and future do to this fanatical Fear Mongering???

The fear Mongering is crazy for this type of threat.
Given the insane over reaction to this small a threat, when a REAL threat comes along that kills say 25,000,000
I expect more than that to drop dead of fear heart attacks.

I suppose whatever your beliefs, you can find supporting material.
Yet, I like to go by numbers.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If I decide to patronize a private business, that implemented a rule, I would follow it, even if the rule seems pointless or stupid.
> It IS their business after all.
> Or I could very well take my business elsewhere.


This has been your most hopeful and uplifting post on this thread. You will not shoot up the mask &#128110;‍♀ police!

Yes, businesses started doing that en mass, very few places had mask mandates other than places of business. But too many grocery clerks and uber drivers got physically assaulted for implementing their business policy. Then we got the conspiracy that this is a international hoax by doctors and nurses who blew the whistle that something is a happening. Then we got busy bickering while the rest of the developed world came up with strategies of balancing economy, health, and people's personal rights. We just bickered and had no plan. We have been arguing about if it's a Hoax or did Fauci make it and sell it to China. All kinda nonsense preventing us to have a balanced plan. Now it's up to the states and everybody is mandating all kinda things because we couldn't do a few simple things as a Nation.

First hit Countries like China, Iran and Italy declared War. People had duties as Citizens and everybody was expected to be a Patriot. In Iran, with no stimulus cheese people worked through it, shut downs in hot spots and quarantined cities, but economy not fully closed. People there know about Patriotism and War, they put on masks and gloves, kept social distance. From shopkeeper to City municipality, they disinfected shit like their life depended on it. They are all better off than US here.

if we all had mask on, socially distanced and took this serious maybe we would not be worst off than China, Iran, and Italy.

But we had Covid Parties and gun Rally's!


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

DJCHIVES said:


> All the important people laughing at your statement.


No, dude, everyone is laughing at YOU.

It's amazing how blissfully unaware you are.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The rest of the world is observing us, and ridiculing us.


Agreed. We in Australia just have one thought "dumb Yanks"


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I pray anti maskers get covid and they and their entire family dies of it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> But we had Covid Parties and gun Rally's!


And now there's COVID hugs. Yesterday I was sitting out by the lake. There twas a group of boaters in their mid 20s who were drinking and jumping in/out of the water. They shouted, "COVID group hug" and huddled together. Like WTF! Some are making a mockery of this pandemic.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DJCHIVES said:


> can you post proof that masks work? or are you just another empty suit. because we all know, and empty suit is simply an empty suit.


https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/in-depth/coronavirus-mask/art-20485449


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The* Q* people are out in full force again. 
There is no point in trying to hash over the relevance of wearing a mask to reduce the spread of this virus so we can go back to work. These *Qanon* devotees will move on to another conspiracy about virus. 
Science be dammed! You have thousands of scientist who agree on one proven path, then, the Trump* Q* people will find that one discredited scientist with a different opinion, not based on face, and they will consider that the definitive proof that that wearing a mask is a hoax. 
I want to go back to our favorite restaurant and other places of pleasure along with work. 
WEAR THE FRICKEN MASK ALREADY!!!!



UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 491444
> 
> 
> View attachment 491446
> ...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

As bad as covid is (and yes I wear my mask) I don't feel very good about some of what's going on, specifically the testing and reporting.

For instance there was someone in our area last week who wasn't able to make it to her test, but got a call afterwards saying she was positive. Then as far as the results of these tests, I mean the CDC even admits that a positive could be the result of antibodies from the same family of viruses (ie. the common cold). 

The extra money being received by healthcare providers from positive tests, the sensationalist media, and the misleading reports of cases and resulting deaths are all not sitting too well with me either.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a 5g nutjob or whatever, but I do think people should be asking more questions than they are.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

DJCHIVES said:


> can you post proof that masks work? or are you just another empty suit. because we all know, and empty suit is simply an empty suit.


He can't because they don't.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. Name calling? I guess you have nothing more to add.


Name calling, you say? YOU were the one calling me a mask nazi. I'm just pointing out personal traits you clearly demonstrated to have: uneducated, ignorant, moron.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You have been thoroughly brainwashed. You really have it bad.


I'm afraid it's entirely the other way around: when scientists and medical professionals call for something that your ignorance has decided to reject, you're the one who's been brain washed in the same manner as Trumpfart supporters and Republican'ts have been brainwashed.



Taxi2Uber said:


> BTW, I understand the concept of the mask, but I also understand the truth, and it's not where you get your information, like CNN and Main Stream Media apparently.


Clearly you have absolutely no clue whatsoever . The world is a bigger place than CNN, you ignorant moron.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You keep calling your beliefs, "facts". LOL


Scientific facts that the medical and scientific community across the planet accept are not beliefs. Again, you're showing your abject ignorance.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I get my information from ALL sources, not just the ones that I agree with or fit an agenda, like you do.


Clearly you do not. Clearly you get your rhetoric and propaganda from right-wing nutjobs and conspiracy theorists. Anyone with half a brain can see that.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Your irrational fears of the virus and feeling of helplessness drives you to blame and put the burden of personal responsibility on other people. I would call YOU selfish.


Fearing a virus that is much more contagious and deadlier in comparison to the common seasonal flu, a virus that so far has killed almost 645,692 people around the world in just 6 months, is not irrational. Your downplaying of the virus and the means to help curb its spread is irrational. Studies the world over support these. So when YOU decide to not wear a mask against all world-wide recommendations and you put others at risk of being infected, it is exceptionally clear who is selfish.

So, again you go on a delusional rant, you go against scientific facts the rest of the world has accepted, and you prove your ignorance, your arrogance, and your sheer lack of education or intellect beyond the shadow of any doubt.

Morons like you were born to be put on ignore.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I'm still wondering how many of the maskholes and Trumpists we see on here everyday are workers of a Russian troll farm.


You are misusing a maskhole term.
I did explain to you it's meaning before
https://uberpeople.net/threads/confirming-drivers-are-wearing-a-mask.397860/page-11#post-6374909
Sounds familiar?


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Name calling, you say? YOU were the one calling me a mask nazi. I'm just pointing out personal traits you clearly demonstrated to have: uneducated, ignorant, moron.
> 
> I'm afraid it's entirely the other way around: when scientists and medical professionals call for something that your ignorance has decided to reject, you're the one who's been brain washed in the same manner as Trumpfart supporters and Republican'ts have been brainwashed.
> 
> ...


Kettle calls the Pot Black
This while on the grand scale of things, this is an incontestable NOTHING BURGER......
Why aren't you shaking in your boots over the annual seasonal flu when it's nearly as deadly every year.
And don't give us that crap of how many covid19 has killed since at least half the numbers are faked.
And I would say more than half. Purely a Political agenda. period.

Your brilliant scientist said Miami would be underwater by 2010, and the world would stare by 1990.
*Wrong Again: 50 Years of Failed Eco-pocalyptic Predictions*
https://cei.org/blog/wrong-again-50-years-failed-eco-pocalyptic-predictions
The rabid left has been at this game for over 100 years....Fear Mongering for the purpose of power Mongering.

But for Fear Mongering Fools, And Agenda21 deniers......they worship at the alter of Globalism and Authoritarianism.
Never ONCE with a clue that they are hanging themselves. never willing to put down the CNN MegaPhones
shoved up their........and look for themselves. And you have the audacity to call others ignorant?

Your Cult is calling......kneel at the alter of Agenda21


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> Kettle calls the Pot Black
> This while on the grand scale of things, this is an incontestable NOTHING BURGER......
> Why aren't you shaking in your boots over the annual seasonal flu when it's nearly as deadly every year.
> And don't give us that crap of how many covid19 has killed since at least half the numbers are faked.
> ...


You are a delusional moron, you are the one that says let the whole freaking place burn long as I get my way, you rich assholes and the many pretenders won't have anyone to rape if the place goes down. This is the road you bring us on with your stupidity. You know BLM is on the right track except for one major thing, it isn't race it's rich against the poor, if they got that right 50% of the country would be protesting.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

LetsBeSmart said:


> You are a delusional moron, you are the one that says let the whole freaking place burn long as I get my way, you rich @@@@@@@@ and the many pretenders won't have anyone to rape if the place goes down. This is the road you bring us on with your stupidity. You know BLM is on the right track except for one major thing, it isn't race it's rich against the poor, if they got that right 50% of the country would be protesting.


WTF are you even talking about?

NOTHING you just said I said.....is what I said.

call your nurse. You forgot your meds.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> WTF are you even talking about?
> 
> NOTHING you just said I said.....is what I said.
> 
> call your nurse. You forgot your meds.


I forgive you.

You're the guy on the left.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> YOU were the one calling me a mask nazi.


I wasn't name calling I was just stating a fact.
Another one revealed himself today. LOL
_QUOTE Big Lou: "WEAR THE FRICKEN MASK ALREADY!!!!"_



Mash Ghasem said:


> when scientists and medical professionals call for something that your ignorance has decided to reject,


Correct. I reject or question the fake, biased, agenda filled science and doctors, unlike you, who blindly accepts the science and doctors that fit your narrative.


Mash Ghasem said:


> The world is a bigger place than CNN


I'm telling YOU that dummy. Turn off CNN, and the like, and stop living in fear.


Mash Ghasem said:


> Clearly you get your rhetoric and propaganda from right-wing nutjobs and conspiracy theorists.
> Anyone with half a brain can see that.


It only seems clear to you because it doesn't fit your narrative and political agenda.
Hmmm...I thought it was about sceince....no matter, you've been wrong about everything so far.

Here's a guy on YOUR side and member of your cult. Be proud. 
_QUOTE Lee239: "I pray anti maskers get covid and they and their entire family dies of it._

BUT, I'm glad you're admitting to having only half a brain.
That explains a lot.


Mash Ghasem said:


> Morons like you were born to be put on ignore


You have "threatened" that with me before, yet here you are. LOL
So go cower in the corner and hide.
It's no wonder you are the way you are, by listening to only the people that agree with you.

Ariel warned me you'd freak out, and boy, she wasn't kidding.
Covid is the least of your problems.
Somebody please put this guy on suicide watch, STAT!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I wasn't name calling I was just stating a fact.
> Another one revealed himself today. LOL
> _QUOTE Big Lou: "WEAR THE FRICKEN MASK ALREADY!!!!"_
> 
> ...


See a doctor before it's too late.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> See a doctor before it's too late.


VERY irresponsible of you to show Dr. Chappelle not wearing his mask properly.

Get ready for backlash from the mask nazis.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If I decide to patronize a private business, that implemented a rule, I would follow it,


good job!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL at anti-maskers

LOL at anti-maskites!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

This has actually been entertaining.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> Kettle calls the Pot Black
> This while on the grand scale of things, this is an incontestable NOTHING BURGER......
> Why aren't you shaking in your boots over the annual seasonal flu when it's nearly as deadly every year.
> And don't give us that crap of how many covid19 has killed since at least half the numbers are faked.
> ...


Another uneducated, ignorant moron who puts the lives of others at risk.

Since I can't tell whether you're innocently ignorant or just profoundly stupid, I forgive you my child! But henceforth you will be on ignore.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

DJCHIVES said:


> can you post proof that masks work? or are you just another empty suit. because we all know, and empty suit is simply an empty suit.


Anybody with any sort of grasp on the world of science would know that researchers don't provide anything as arrogant-sounding as "proof." Researchers look for supporting evidence which is then peer-reviewed, critiqued, tested, revised, etc. There is currently a wealth of peer-reviewed and in-progress research which suggests that wearing a mask limits the transmissibility of this virus, and that the potential benefit is compounded when all parties in an interaction wear one.

Also, I hate wearing my mask, but I do it because I'm an adult who can shrug off some discomfort to do my part. A young, healthy teacher at the school where I work got this back in January. He missed more than a month and felt like wet garbage when he returned. My next door neighbor got it a month ago, spent two weeks in the hospital and still can't work.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Anybody with any sort of grasp on the world of science would know that researchers don't provide anything as arrogant-sounding as "proof." Researchers look for supporting evidence which is then peer-reviewed, critiqued, tested, revised, etc. There is currently a wealth of peer-reviewed and in-progress research which suggests that wearing a mask limits the *transmissibility* of this virus, and that the potential benefit is compounded when all parties in an interaction wear one.
> 
> Also, I hate wearing my mask, but I do it because I'm an adult who can shrug off some discomfort to do my part. A young, healthy teacher at the school where I work got this back in January. He missed more than a month and felt like wet garbage when he returned. My next door neighbor got it a month ago, spent two weeks in the hospital and still can't work.


And that is the major keyword for all this mask business within the general population.



BuckleUp said:


> Agreed. We in Australia just have one thought "dumb Yanks"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fostel said:


> You are misusing a maskhole term.
> I did explain to you it's meaning before
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/confirming-drivers-are-wearing-a-mask.397860/page-11#post-6374909
> Sounds familiar?


He's not misusing the term maskhole. I believe he was referring to the definition that's a person who disregards scientific data; 3rd one on your list,

This site has many who disregards scientific data. And this site has many Trumpists, which is probably why he put them together in a sentence.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Another uneducated, ignorant moron who puts the lives of others at risk.
> 
> Since I can't tell whether you're innocently ignorant or just profoundly stupid, I forgive you my child! But henceforth you will be on ignore.


I'm not your child moron and I find that offensive to be honest.
You only think you're wise.

If you're willing to give up all your personal rights for a .1% chance of getting a virus that will likely have little effect on you,
then we can fully expect you to demand we all walk into the gas chambers if something really serious comes along.

You have absolutely no idea what is going on, why it is, or what the implications are, but covid19 will be the LEAST of the worries.

My advice to an uneducated, poor ignorant person such as yourself.......

"It is better to be thought a fool and remain silent than to open your mouth and remove all doubt."

In your case, the cat is out of the bag. too late.

Bet a dollar you were also one of the fools believing inthe Russian Collusion Bullshit and I 'll bet another that
you sucked up every single word from Christine Blasey Ford

Because you are an idiot. And a disgusting human being.

I prefer not to bother with you any more.

http://big.assets.huffingtonpost.com/JBSBooklet.pdf


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> I'm not your child moron and I find that offensive to be honest.
> You only think you're wise.
> 
> If you're willing to give up all your personal rights for a .1% chance of getting a virus that will likely have little effect on you,
> ...


Jesus, Mash-I think you hit a nerve.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Jesus, Mash-I think you hit a nerve.


Yeah...up to here with the idiots and the Fear Mongering
The virus affects a tiny, minute portion of the population while the Fear Mongering is causing true widespread issues that are a far larger threat to a much larger portion of the population.

MILLIONS of elderly people are dying alone in their last days due to nonsense.
MILLIONS who urgently need medical care for diabetes, cancer and a plethora of other conditions are dying because
medical facilities have gone into overdrive Fear Mode, even when emergency rooms are empty.
It's madness. and it's costing lives. MORE than the virus will ever take.
How many have elderly parents depressed because of the isolation?

People are too stupid to use simple logic, basic reasoning. happy to do as told no matter what.
These are people who will willingly walk into the showers.....and yell for the guards if you try to run for an opening.

Yeah, I guess you think I should apologize for the Fear Mongering and ignorance? Look elsewhere.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> Yeah...up to here with the idiots and the Fear Mongering
> The virus affects a tiny, minute portion of the population while the Fear Mongering is causing true widespread issues.


Yeah, it's totally the fear that's contributed to 140,000 deaths.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Yeah, it's totally the fear that's contributed to 140,000 deaths.


Another moron along with ariel idiot and everyone who agrees.
That number is NOT accurate fool.
CUOMO AND THE CDC have admitted such.

God damned imbeciles
Somehow all these idiots have been spared.

The way to beat this is take advantage of all the idiots and their stupid fear.
Wait.......I see masks on TV for $30 EACH. LMAO


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> Another moron along with ariel idiot and everyone who agrees.
> That number is NOT accurate fool.
> CUOMO AND THE CDC have admitted such.
> 
> ...


I get my medical masks for free. Weird. Also, commas-come on, man.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Ariel idiot,

I guess it gives you great joy knowing millions of elderly will spend their last days depressed and alone due to your fear monger ignorance.

I guess it just thrills you to know MILLIONS are not getting the urgent health care they need for cancer, diabetes etc etc because people like you love to scare the crap out of people so that it's extremely hard for them to get care or they are too afraid from all the bullshit fear mongering. You must be celebrating.

Here dumbass

American Heart Association
https://www.heart.org/en/news/2020/...uring-the-pandemic-and-not-just-from-covid-19

*Excess Deaths: People Who Are Dying Because of COVID-19 - but Not from It*
https://www.healthline.com/health-news/excess-deaths-from-covid19-pandemic

But what do you care?
The world revolves around your highness doesn't it? Must be nice.....your bliss. (ignorance is)



Monkeyman4394 said:


> I get my medical masks for free. Weird. Also, commas-come on, man.


People are dying because of the fear mongering.....and you worry about commas?

Go back to smoking your crack


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> Hey Ariel idiot,
> 
> I guess it gives you great joy knowing millions of elderly will spend their last days depressed and alone due to your fear monger ignorance.
> 
> ...


It's curious-your entire post is a great example of fear-mongering. Weird, deep, pathological, paranoid fear-mongering.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> Hey Ariel idiot,
> 
> I guess it gives you great joy knowing millions of elderly will spend their last days depressed and alone due to your fear monger ignorance.
> 
> ...


☝This guy wants to talk shit but doesn't have the balls to @ my handle.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> It's curious-your entire post is a great example of fear-mongering. Weird, deep, pathological, paranoid fear-mongering.


No, the problem is you are ignorant, and the post contains FACTUAL INFORMATION.

You people are Allergic to truth huh?

Were you able to read the information? Maybe I'm expecting too much.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> I'm not your child moron and I find that offensive to be honest.
> You only think you're wise.
> 
> If you're willing to give up all your personal rights for a .1% chance of getting a virus that will likely have little effect on you,
> ...














NotYetADriver said:


> Another moron along with ariel idiot and everyone who agrees.
> That number is NOT accurate fool.
> CUOMO AND THE CDC have admitted such.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Jesus, Mash-I think you hit a nerve.


If you say so.









Regardless, I've had it with these dangerously ignorant people and am happy to put them on ignore. Their ignorance is getting other innocent people sick, or getting them hospitalized, or getting them killed. And, as we now know, COVID-19 is causing all sorts of other physical damage to the organs of some of the infected, including the lungs and even the brain, all meanwhile we yet have to learn the long-term effects of being infected.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Which science?
> For every scientist you find, I can find 2 that says differently.
> Plus, you may be missing the point of my posts.
> 
> ...


Suddenly everyone is a bastion of virtue these days. Lmao


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/inside-the-us-pandemic-incompetence-it-starts-at-the-top/


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> MILLIONS who urgently need medical care for diabetes, cancer and a plethora of other conditions are dying because
> medical facilities have gone into overdrive Fear Mode, even when emergency rooms are empty.


Saw a recent interview with a doctor who was very concerned about the dramatic drop in cancer screenings, as many are in such fear of leaving the house and seeing a doctor, even for just a regular checkup.
He predicts a spike in cancer cases in the future as a result.

EDIT: I posted this before reading the article you posted which said basically the same thing:
_Many of these non-COVID-related deaths may be happening because people are delaying or avoiding healthcare appointments due to fears of contracting the virus.
Experts say it's still important for people to go in for checkups and other appointments when and where they can._



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Yeah, it's totally the fear that's contributed to 140,000 deaths.


Not totally.
Don't forget the Democratic Governors from NY, CA, MI, and a few others that murdered seniors by putting Covid patients in nursing homes.
Don't forget Dr. Flip Flop Fauci's contributions to deaths. No need for masks.....oh wait. LOL


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> Yeah...up to here with the idiots and the Fear Mongering
> The virus affects a tiny, minute portion of the population while the Fear Mongering is causing true widespread issues that are a far larger threat to a much larger portion of the population.
> 
> MILLIONS of elderly people are dying alone in their last days due to nonsense.
> ...


*Maybe it is not fear.*

*Maybe this is a test for adulthood, *maturity, and generally to see if you are a decent human being.

*Maybe this is a test on how well you can function in polite democratic society* where there are rules and benefit for the less fortunate and elderly, and the very ill and very young. America prioritizes individualism and personal freedoms, but it was NEVER meant to be a narcisstic free-for-all. We will be judged as a society by the how the lowest member is treated and valued, not by the rich and the powerful.

*If so, you and your ilk, who prioritize their feelings and convenience against those at risk, have failed miserably.*

You have demonstrated how miserable and entitled of a snowflake (A word the libertarian right uses with a sad lack of irony or awareness) you are because you cannot do the simplest of tasks like wash your hands regularly, keep 2 meters apart where possible, and wear a mask indoors. For 6-10 months out of your presumed 75+ year lifespan.

You perhaps, I don't know you, spent pre-pandemic times complaining how the youth today are lazy and entitled, and yet you have demonstrated time and again how lazy and entitled you can be during a global public health crisis.

It is people like you who have contributed to the situation in Florida where for the past 3 days someone, likely a senior citizen, is dying of/with COVID-19 every 10 minutes.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Don't forget Dr. Flip Flop Fauci's contributions to deaths. No need for masks.....oh wait.


I think you fail to understand how SCIENCE works. It's a feedback loop and things change as more information and data and evidence is gathered. SCIENCE is never finished with a problem, it is constantly feeding back results and adjusting models/theories/advice. It is the opposite of RELIGION which 'KNOWS THE ANSWERS." SCIENCE is proud to acknowledge how little we know, while RELIGION promises ALL THE ANSWERS. People gravitate towards RELIGION (and conspiracy theories) as they proclaim to have all the answers. Mature and thinking adults tend towards SCIENCE, as it offers a realistic portrait of what we don't know as a species, especially with a new and NOVEL coronavirus.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opi...e-most-important-science-lesson-of-our-lives/
* Covid-19 is the most important science lesson of our lives*
_Jacob Berkowitz is an author and playwright in Almonte, Ont. He is the writer-in-virtual-residence at the University of Ottawa's Institute for Science, Society and Policy._

As parents worry about the school lessons kids have missed because of the pandemic, there's one dinner conversation about COVID-19 that can make-up for any lost science lessons. Talk about all the uncertainty and doubt, from changing rules about wearing masks to efforts to create a vaccine. Explain that what we're living through is science in action.

Because, if your kids come out of this pandemic knowing in their bones that science is as much about what we currently don't know, as what we do, it will be the most important science lesson of their lives.

If this feels counterintuitive, it's because most of us leave high school, and any study of science, with a fundamentally skewed vision of science's nature. We tend to think of science as a noun, as facts in textbooks, but not also as a verb, as the doing of research. This is a crucial difference.

The word "science" comes from a Latin root for "to know." Yet on the way to knowing, science is ultimately about the right, responsibility and challenge of living with doubt. As Albert Einstein quipped, "If we knew what it was we were doing, it would not be called research."

The reason we call the period in Europe around 1600 the Scientific Revolution is exactly because it was an intellectual rebellion against the primacy of received knowledge from the church or the ancient Greek and Roman philosophers such as Aristotle. The first scientists, such as Galileo, were fundamentally heretics (from the Greek, "to choose") because they asserted that the nature of reality could be perceived by individuals in the present through careful experimentation and observation.

But what gives science its power as a way of knowing is that it's collective knowing - it's the facts that we can collectively agree on through repeated experimentation and observation. It's why Britain's Royal Society (the world's oldest science club) has the motto _Nullius in verba,_ Latin for "take nobody's word for it." This isn't about being bull-headed and arrogant, it's because scientists know that while the truth is out there, it is more often than not incredibly difficult to figure out.

No more so than when it comes to understanding the human body - we can't stop time, take a person apart, see how all the bits work and then put a living body back together again. So we do our best with medicine, whose track record, the editor of the distinguished British Medical Journal wrote in 2003, "is mostly a history of ineffective and often dangerous treatments."

Last week, the first made-in-Canada vaccine trial started in Canada, one of more than 165 separate research efforts around the world to develop a vaccine against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. Why so many? Why not a single, massive effort? Because no one (from the smartest graduate student to Nobel laureates) knows which of the 165 approaches will work. Or if any of them will. Or if one will provide only temporary immunity.

Yet, as science itself has become the establishment, we have come to expect nearly divine and instantaneous levels of knowledge from the priests of science on any topic. This is especially true in the context of politics and public health. Politicians naturally want to appear definitive and in control and the best ones during this pandemic have managed to convey both calm and hope, while acknowledging doubts and the necessity to develop policy on the fly using the latest and best - but imperfect - evidence.

This is why the pandemic, for all the confusion and suffering, is the ultimate teachable science moment. Science is the best intellectual tool we have for dealing with COVID-19. But it's not magic. Talking with our kids, we can acknowledge the vaccine hopes, the changing mask rules, the uncertainty and share that this is what it is to be human, seeking to know in a complex, mysterious world.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fostel said:


> View attachment 491895


You are overplaying your hand here, with such nonsense. People wearing masks are not 'SCARED.' They are reasonable, compassionate, mature adults who are doing a duty to society in the middle of a global health crisis *("I protect you, you protect me.")*. It is on par with the above picture of Normandy where troops did what they had to to protect the Western Democratic Way of LIFE. Only COVID-19 is >1000x easier -- No machine guns, or leaky troop carriers.

Instead the Anti-Maskers are the ones cowering behind their bluster and misinformation and selfishness: It is their fear which projects itself as deriding the sheeple and paranoia about global conspiracies.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Fostel said:


> View attachment 491895


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> Uber & Lyft have mandated drivers to wear a mask during a ride, we are "little" people. If you are important, you don't have to wear one. How is this slowing the spread for the mask police who think masks are helpful?
> 
> Hate to say it. But you are a sheep and a "little" person.
> 
> https://www.investmentwatchblog.com...overnment-workers-from-strict-new-mask-order/


The stupidest post I have ever seen on UP. Good luck with no wearing a mask!


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

NotSoSmart said:


> .











:biggrin:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fostel said:


> View attachment 491955


Ummmmm. Nope.

You have an exaggeration issue. Clearly.

Most reasonable people are wearing this, and only when indoors where Physical Distancing (2m) is difficult.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> Suddenly everyone is a bastion of virtue these days. Lmao


Silly me, I forgot about you a few days ago!
My apologies.
Here, a free mask for you.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m beginning to see the light. I have been following silly, arbitrary rules for years. It’s a system used to control the weak-minded, myself included:

1) I’ve been (mostly) stopping at red lights and stop signs because some government stooge of the east coast liberal elite decided it would be fun to dictate when I can press my foot on the brake or the throttle. All the while, they’re walking their upper crust New York streets heedless of red and green lights. Or worse—riding their communist public transportation subway trains (that never stop for red lights—hypocrisy!). I say, no more!

2) I’ve been wearing clothes at work, at the grocery store, restaurants, and just about everywhere else while the Hollyweird elite with their toned abs and buff pecs flaunt their naked, oiled torsos in their fancy motion pictures. Who are they to tell me I have to wear a shirt and shoes to shop? I say, no more!

3) To the 3.5 women who’ve insisted I wear a condom so they’re not inconvenienced with a mess and/or my vaguely asymmetrical progeny while they pick and choose with whom they procreatively reproduce I ask, I’m not worth the calculated risk?

4) (okay, I had a bit about feeling too confined on airplanes, but I seriously don’t want a visit from a bored Air Marshall).

5) Finally, to the government thugs who plant those signs all around Niagara Falls: screw you. My barrel and I will go where and when the mood strikes me. Your “rules” are for sheep. I’m done drinking your parochial kool-aid (actually, the Jonestown people drank a discount knockoff called Flavoraid) and, while I’m at it, the doctors can cram my heart meds up their collective butts. All bets are off!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm beginning to see the light. I have been following silly, arbitrary rules for years. It's a system used to control the weak-minded, myself included:
> 
> 1) I've been (mostly) stopping at red lights and stop signs because some government stooge of the east coast liberal elite decided it would be fun to dictate when I can press my foot on the brake or the throttle. All the while, they're walking their upper crust New York streets heedless of red and green lights. Or worse-riding their communist public transportation subway trains (that never stop for red lights-hypocrisy!). I say, no more!
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I think you fail to understand how SCIENCE works


LOL You guys crack me up with your condescending attitudes.
Not only is your fear blinding you, but also your superiority complexes.
The whole, 'what I believe is correct, and if you don't, you're a moron'. It's laughable.
This is why you, and your ilk, dismiss, ignore, cower to any idea, science, data, that goes against your *beliefs*.

Case in point. You, and your ilk's constantly making excuses for your hero, Dr Flip Flop Fauci.
Your claim is that Fauci changed his position from 'no-mask' to 'mask' because science changed.
Funny. Masks were one of the preventative measures against the 1918 Spanish Flu, along with social distancing and preventing large gatherings. Sound familiar?
But Fauci didn't know this?

Then the next excuse is, Oh wait...he knew this. He was just...um....protecting the N95 masks.
Strange he didn't suggest cloth masks, scarves or bandanas that were readily available at the time, and that he "KNEW" and "BELIEVED" would be beneficial.

Unless anyone here wants to say Flip Flop Fauci DIDN'T know or believe that cotton masks are beneficial and he was pressured to say they do. Anyone? Anyone?

How about the SCIENCE (there's that word again) that says that cotton masks allow 97%+ penetration, more if not used properly, and may INCREASE infection due to moisture retention. 
No. No. You don't like THAT science. LOL You like the science that fits YOUR narrative.

Fauci says he wears a mask as a symbol.
Hmmm....a symbol of what, I wonder. (I'll leave that to the conspiracy theorists)



Kurt Halfyard said:


> People wearing masks are not 'SCARED.'


You are being disingenuous.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL You guys crack me up with your condescending attitudes.
> Not only is your fear blinding you, but also your superiority complexes.
> The whole, 'what I believe is correct, and if you don't, you're a moron'. It's laughable.
> This is why you, and your ilk, dismiss, ignore, cower to any idea, science, data, that goes against your *beliefs*.
> ...


No words. You can't fix stupid. It's less a superiority complex and more a cannot believe the breathtaking stupidity and lack of empathy out there.

for the 10001st time, you wear the mask to keep your moisture in, and protect others in case you happen to be an asymptotic carrier. ("I protect you; You protect me.")

If you failed to read or understand how science actually works in my posts above, as more info comes in and hypotheses are tested, it's not flip flopping, it is following the science.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL You guys crack me up with your condescending attitudes.
> Not only is your fear blinding you, but also your superiority complexes.
> The whole, 'what I believe is correct, and if you don't, you're a moron'. It's laughable.
> This is why you, and your ilk, dismiss, ignore, cower to any idea, science, data, that goes against your *beliefs*.
> ...


Some people care and others don't, we get it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> No words. You can't fix stupid.


Yup. Yet another example of someone who rejects another a point of view other then their own, and goes straight to name calling.
So childish.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> for the 10001st time


Exactly. Try as you might with the brainwashing.
Keep the fear alive. LOL


Kurt Halfyard said:


> how science actually works in my posts


Your posts? LOL
No thanks. Us adults will stick to the science in medical journals, apolitical studies, official documents and other varying sources to come up with an informed conclusion.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> it's not flip flopping, it is following the science.


So you admit that "America's doctor", Dr Flip Flip Fauci was unaware of the science and history of mask use, at the time of his recommendation for NOT using masks?
No wonder America is so sick.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Don't forget Dr. Flip Flop Fauci's contributions to deaths. No need for masks.....oh wait. LOL


Fauci's contributions to deaths?
Ohh dear God! God damn Alex Jones and 4chan!

You damn well know that your twisting reality, right? I would believe L. H. Hubert and Scientology before I point the blame at Fauci.

You know! I know you know Fauci said since we don't have enough N95 and medical grade masks so make your own, use cloth covering and other types of covering so the Doctors and nurses can use the medical grade ones while we produce enough for everyone!

I know you can comprehend that! Your not an idiot! Your leaving out the main point to create disinformation.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yup. Yet another example of someone who rejects another a point of view other then their own, and goes straight to name calling.
> So childish.
> 
> Exactly. Try as you might with the brainwashing.
> ...


The amusing part is that I am NOT American. I don't vote for either of your broken political parties. We probably agree that Joe Biden is useless. But Trump is a scourge and an embarrassment to the USA .

Up here is sunny Canada we look to our neighbours to the south in despair. I mean your country is the laughing-stock of the world. The richest country which cannot solve a public health situation and chooses the worst possible outcomes - via lack of federal leadership -by ignoring its own health experts for what? Political expediency? This is the delusion of a tin-pot banana republic with no future...

I mean, the world once looked up to America at being an exceptional, powerful beacon of democracy, creativity and energetic zeal. Now it's a sad bunch _of conspiracy minded fools _bickering about how best to destroy their national institutions and parade their military style guns around what is left of the public square. Or driving around Disney World in their TooFat-Powerchairs.

Now, it is only pity. As the neighborly thing to do, if we notice that you have a smear of shit on your forehead, we feel obligated to point it out - but you are too righteousness and angry to sniff the rotting smell. Good luck.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The amusing part is that I am NOT American. I don't vote for either of your broken political parties. We probably agree that Joe Biden is useless. But Trump is a scourge and an embarrassment to the USA .
> 
> Up here is sunny Canada we look to our neighbours to the south in despair. I mean your country is the laughingstock of the world. The richest country cannot solve a public health situation.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is with all our problems, if the US were to go down tomorrow the world would go down with us, but that shit hole you're from if you were somehow gone tomorrow the world would forget you existed in a week. I live in Florida and the lowest life forms we deal with are Canadians from Ontario and Quebec in particular, the other provinces seem to be better, some of the dumbest ****ers I have to deal with down here, cheap as hell and always trying to get away without paying for everything, truly disgusting.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The funny thing is with all our problems, if the US were to go down tomorrow the world would go down with us, but that shit hole you're from if you were somehow gone tomorrow the world would forget you existed in a week. I live in Florida and the lowest life forms we deal with are Canadians from Ontario and Quebec in particular, the other provinces seem to be better, some of the dumbest @@@@ers I have to deal with down here, cheap as hell and always trying to get away without paying for everything, truly disgusting.


Wait. Florida Man says what?!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow.


LetsBeSmart said:


> The funny thing is with all our problems, if the US were to go down tomorrow the world would go down with us, but that shit hole you're from if you were somehow gone tomorrow the world would forget you existed in a week. I live in Florida and the lowest life forms we deal with are Canadians from Ontario and Quebec in particular, the other provinces seem to be better, some of the dumbest @@@@ers I have to deal with down here, cheap as hell and always trying to get away without paying for everything, truly disgusting.


I agree we have some spectacularly dumb people up here too. But we care and we are trying to improve them. Mainly by convincing them not to go to Florida.

Much of the Facebook and Right-Wing conspiracy nonsense Canadians have to deal with is exported from the USA troll farms and overheard ranting in the Buffet lines - PRE-COVID of course. But, when you run out of fresh drinking water, soft-wood building lumber and Uranium, we'll be here waiting.

We do love your iPhones and electric Tesla cars though. Keep 'em coming. Basically we can get behind California, NYC and Seattle, and small pockets like AshevilleNC and AustinTX. Parts of Chicago and Minneapolis are solid. But the politics and the guns, you can keep those.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Wow.
> 
> I agree we have some spectacularly dumb people up here too. But we care and we are trying to improve them. Mainly by convincing them not to go to Florida.
> 
> ...


When my grandfather was alive he would tell me stories about Canadians in WW2 whole platoons of Canadians 50 to 70 cowardly males running the other direction when the fighting would start, without the US protecting you another country would own you by now, seriously what are you known for hockey and that is being taken away from you, you really should shut your mouth with the stupidity and to the Americans that actually agree with him you are disgusting also.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Case in point. You, and your ilk's constantly making excuses for your hero, Dr Flip Flop Fauci.
> 
> Fauci says he wears a mask as a symbol.
> Hmmm....a symbol of what, I wonder. (I'll leave that to the conspiracy theorists)
> ...


So your actually saying Fauci is in on it with China? Or he is intentionally fooling us for some gain or power grab? Or he is incompetent at his job? He is not credible so we should get health info on a virus from youtube influencers, Alex Jones and Q?

I agree about fear mongering by left biased media. Right leaning media has its own b.s political spin as well. So let's try to listen to center based media without brainwashing commentary approved by the CIA to divide us. Jumping on some YouTube info and rabbit holes that only make our difference of opinion more uncompromising just makes it impossible to interact rationally.

Just because I don't want you within six feet of me without your pants on, I just don't want you near me without social distance and a mask. Do I not have that right? Must your rights to get close to me override my right of space? Do I need a taser and pepper spray to enforce my rights?

You don't need a mask at all! You don't need to believe in my God! This is America! But you don't have the right to get in peoples space if they feel uncomfortable about your body fluids getting to close to them!

Go have a Covid party &#127881; with your closest Q and Alex Jones friends! Why would I care! 
But don't cry if you want to get too close to strangers and get your face rearranged by the right guy!

God Bless America! We shall overcome our challenges and differences. I don't want civil war. &#127473;&#127479;!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Fauci's contributions to deaths?
> Ohh dear God! God damn Alex Jones and 4chan!
> 
> You damn well know that your twisting reality, right? I would believe L. H. Hubert and Scientology before I point the blame at Fauci.
> ...


I think you're trying to re-write history and make excuses for Flip Flop Fauci as others have.
I'm not going to go back and layout the time lines again, but if you think questioning or God forbid, criticizing Fauci is the equivalent to the whackjobs of Scientology or some Extremist Right Wing conspiracy theorists, then that explains why some of you are so quick to dismiss what appears to be an opposing view.
There are independent free thinkers who are able to come up with ideas and conclusions based on the totality of all sources. 


Kurt Halfyard said:


> The amusing part is that I am NOT American.


Not sure why that's amusing, but ok.

I'm quite aware you are Canadian.
I DID say you were condescending with a superiority complex.
All words interchangeable.



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> So your actually saying Fauci is in on it with China? Or he is intentionally fooling us for some gain or power grab? Or he is incompetent at his job? He is not credible so we should get health info on a virus from youtube influencers, Alex Jones and Q?
> 
> I agree about fear mongering by left biased media. Right leaning media has its own b.s political spin as well. So let's try to listen to center based media without brainwashing commentary approved by the CIA to divide us. Jumping on some YouTube info and rabbit holes that only make our difference of opinion more uncompromising just makes it impossible to interact rationally.
> 
> ...


And......you've completely gone off the deep end. LOL
Conspiracy. Acts of violence. Alex Jones sounds reasonable next to you.
Like others, your anger and insistence of persuasion and control has steered you away from the original point.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> When my grandfather was alive he would tell me stories about Canadians in WW2 whole platoons of Canadians 50 to 70 cowardly males running the other direction when the fighting would start, without the US protecting you another country would own you by now, seriously what are you known for hockey and that is being taken away from you, you really should shut your mouth with the stupidity and to the Americans that actually agree with him you are disgusting also.


Well clearly we've established you are ignorant of history, and general credulous. Canada has a fine history of both participating honourably in both the World Wars. We also wisely sat out the American invasion of Iraq &#127470;&#127478; back during the WMD misinformation scandal. See: SMART.

we generally like most Americans, although the classi "AMERICAN IDIOT" we have little time for. We cannot understand how so many in your country has so little sense of shame in your ignorance. As I said before, stupidity is hard to fix.

furthermore, I've never opened my mouth. I merely type. But I understand that perhaps you may need to mouth the words aloud as you read or type or look for animate gifs... Carry on.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> This is your mom giving birth to your stupid ass...................


We here at UP don't due your Mama so ..... jokes. Our beloved neighbor, the peaceful, easy going one that is our true friend and wants to see us due well is informing us we have a crippling amount of people believing in wild conspiracy theories that affect our functioning ability.

Now he advised you clean that shit that is visible on your forehead and instead of washing it off you insult Canadian Mothers?

to my Canadian friend. Please disregard Florida Man. There is too much Flakka in Florida and it's a problem. UP apologizes on behalf of the ones without shit on their forehead.

love ❤ Canadians!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The funny thing is with all our problems, if the US were to go down tomorrow the world would go down with us, but that shit hole you're from if you were somehow gone tomorrow the world would forget you existed in a week. I live in Florida and the lowest life forms we deal with are Canadians from Ontario and Quebec in particular, the other provinces seem to be better, some of the dumbest @@@@ers I have to deal with down here, cheap as hell and always trying to get away without paying for everything, truly disgusting.


No offense but since you're in FL, I'd assume the lowest life forms you've seen (as you put it) would actually be Floridians. They don't call it Flori-Duh for nothing.

I've never met a rude or obxious Canaduan. This isn't about Canadians. This is about the US and our inability to work together for the greater good of others. To control this virus, people just need to do simple steps. Yet some are not opting to do that, and they're as disregarding advice from medical professionals.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna471531


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> When my grandfather was alive he would tell me stories about Canadians in WW2 whole platoons of Canadians 50 to 70 cowardly males running the other direction when the fighting would start, without the US protecting you another country would own you by now, seriously what are you known for hockey and that is being taken away from you, you really should shut your mouth with the stupidity and to the Americans that actually agree with him you are disgusting also.


No I'm not disgusting. I don't group people into one category, like you're doing to a Canadian. I look at a person for who they are, not where they live or what status they have.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

As a Californian I am grateful for Florida. It used to be California that did all the stupid stuff. Floridians have really taken the attention off of California. Thanks.


----------

